# Plow up or down?



## gonemowin (Mar 24, 2006)

Some of the old timers around here say to leave your plow up on nights when it is forecast to get really cold (sub zero). Apparently the theory is that its easier to move cold fluid thru the system by lowering the blade with gravity as opposed to the motor having to work harder to raise it initially when its cold. Anybody do this or have input on this idea?


----------



## JB1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorry, I have always been taught to lower any hydraulic equipment to the ground overnite.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Always lower


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Might sound good for the plow, but sounds bad for the truck


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

On the ground 

Doesn't matter to my plow I pull it out of a heated shop its ready to work

Back in the day we had to run pump heaters keep the fluid warm but the fluid I run today wasn't like the fluid then


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Safety first, lower it.


----------



## Stove (Nov 2, 2007)

on the pavement sir!wesport


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

The moment you park,the plow should come down as should ANY hydraulic raised implements.Safety first before ANYTHING ELSE!


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

I doubt droping the plow one time warms the fluid much. Keep it down.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Would you park a loader, excavator, etc with the bucket in the air? No you wouldn't or at least I'd hope you wouldn't. On the ground like everyone else has said.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

gonemowin;1680333 said:


> Some of the old timers around here say to leave your plow up on nights when it is forecast to get really cold (sub zero). Apparently the theory is that its easier to move cold fluid thru the system by lowering the blade with gravity as opposed to the motor having to work harder to raise it initially when its cold. Anybody do this or have input on this idea?


I suspect that this is what some people will try to tell you to try to get you to make an ass of yourself. Basically, if your plow won't go up when you start, then if you drive somewhere and lower it, it won't go up THERE EITHER. Which means you'll be somewhere besides your shop/home/whatever where you keep your tools, with a plow that is stuck down and won't go up.

Going from down to up is a good test to make sure that the equipment is at least still somewhat functional. Leaving the plow up is bad on the hydraulics, bad on the truck suspension, and bad for any kids that might want to play around your truck -- which happens, plows are very interesting to kids. Sometimes, hydraulic valves can spontaneously release.

Edit: Another though... plows can and do freeze to the ground. I've had them get so frozen down that the lift pump does nothing except collapse the truck's suspension. Not a valid reason to leave it up though, since you just rock the truck against the plow gently with some lifting pressure, and it will always pop out.


----------



## Joejohn (Nov 27, 2013)

On the nights it gets really cold I leave it at the shop at work, if that's not possible and I take it home I have a couple pieces of 2x4 I set the plow on when its lowered so nothing freezes to the ground. Probably overkill but would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

gonemowin;1680333 said:


> Some of the old timers around here say to leave your plow up on nights when it is forecast to get really cold (sub zero). Apparently the theory is that its easier to move cold fluid thru the system by lowering the blade with gravity as opposed to the motor having to work harder to raise it initially when its cold. Anybody do this or have input on this idea?


Down. If you're running modern plow fluid, and it's not contaminated, you won't have any issues. 


SnowFakers;1680380 said:


> but sounds bad for the truck


Why?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I leave mine down but the guys at the plow shop always say its harder to steal if its raised


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

blk90s13;1682845 said:


> I leave mine down but the guys at the plow shop always say its harder to steal if its raised


I've heard the same exact thing over the years. Amazing how stuff just gets around...

One of the reasons I park my plow facing into something, that way if someone was going to steal it, they'd have to slide it out sideways...

Who's strong enough to pick up today's plows anyway ?


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

blk90s13;1682845 said:


> I leave mine down but the guys at the plow shop always say its harder to steal if its raised


Hardest to steal is DOWN, with the chain taught (not slack). If its up, you can get a car jack under it easily to lift it and release the chain. Or if there's two guys, its a heck of a lot easier to grab the cutting edge of the plow if its already lifted.


----------

